# General rumours after a visit to Warhammer World



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Another guy over at Dakka has posted some interesting stuff. Apparently, the following armies had little to no models in the hall of miniatures :

40k - Sisters of Battle, Tyranids, Imperial Guard, Necrons
WHFB - Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts, Skaven, Ogre Kingdoms, Dark Elves

Now, being as this is the internets and theres much room for speculation, this could mean any number of things, but i'm gonna have a (most likely to be wildly off base) guess at a couple things.

40k - Massive rumours obviously about the possible releases of Necrons and Sisters. Since GW usually plans several issues in advance with White Dwarf, i'm wondering if theres going to be a teaser for Necrons in one of them like they did with the Dark Eldar, with the following issue being a Necrons vs IG batrep and the reveal of the new minis. Similar with Sisters vs Nids months down the line. I seem to remember some people mentioning that the Dark Eldar and Tomb Kings went missing just prior to new army releases, so who knows.

Fantasy - Long been rumoured that OK are coming after TK. Really can't see Skaven getting any more new stuff, so it may be a TK vs Skaven batrep in one WD to show off the new TK stuff and Skaven stuff like the HPA/WLC etc. If thats true, and it puts OK as the next army book, i'm wondering if the VC and DE stuff is linked to Storm of Magic? Theres rumoured to be a slew of new minis released so hows this for wild speculation.....the tusked whatsit in the Storm of Magic preview being a vampire count on an abyssal terror, and a new Malekith sculpt in the works?

Like I say, kinda out there musings but I felt it was worth a post, read into it what you will guys :grin:


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd read about it elsewhere, but hadn't seen a full list of the armies...it does seem interesting, that 4 from each are missing- enough for 2 batreps a piece.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Sisters vs. Necrons and Guard vs. Bugs would be a more likely scenario for the 40K battle reports. Either way this info has some good points to lend credibility to new SOB's and Necrons being arriving.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry to say but this means nothing, models come and go from the halls very frequently for battle reports and play testing.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> sorry to say but this means nothing, models come and go from the halls very frequently for battle reports and play testing.


Was just going to say that! What BAK said, they had different ones out the cages (or some different ones at least before someone starts being pedantic) at the Forgeworld open day.

Makes for nice viewing the hall of minis thing.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

It's also entirely possible that, given Tomb Kings have been done recently they just haven't bothered to put the models they were using for photography back. WD and repro are terrible for that, trays of figures get left in the camera room for months, sometimes.

No matter how much they get bugged about the actual purpose of the Miniatures Hall, it usually ends up staying out until they get pushed by a manager, or falling to 'Eavy Metal to put them back.


----------



## Tahiri (Feb 28, 2011)

darktide said:


> Sisters vs. Necrons and Guard vs. Bugs would be a more likely scenario for the 40K battle reports. Either way this info has some good points to lend credibility to new SOB's and Necrons being arriving.


I do not see that being more likely at all, they could not have these two new armies face off agaisnt each other as they both have to be updated before either well be featured.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This means nothing. Models are constantly taken away for photographing and Battle Reports.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Although Rumour, i have been told that January/February 2012 will see a massive re-launch of Sisters of Battle with almost a complete plastic release.

Further rumours that Necrons are being given a brand new Codex and "massive" expansion in September 2011.

I'll see how these two rumours pan out.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually everyone is pretty much certain its August.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm praying for August - I really want to start an "evil" 40k army, and some shiny new Necrons would be perfect!


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

I just really want the necrons to have different coloured rods in the warrior box. That would win. Oh and swapping WBB for FNP. 

My local gw staff member said that the release after storm of magic wont be told about (gotta love my way with words!) until a week or 2 before.I smell something like the Dark Eldar release! (Where we were told about it in WD...)


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

MrPete said:


> Another guy over at Dakka has posted some interesting stuff. Apparently, the following armies had little to no models in the hall of miniatures :
> 
> 40k - Sisters of Battle, Tyranids, Imperial Guard, Necrons
> WHFB - Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts, Skaven, Ogre Kingdoms, Dark Elves
> ...


The hall of miniatures is closed for virtually the whole of May for a refurbishment. I expect all the miniatures will be gone while they do this.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Commander_Culln said:


> I just really want the necrons to have different coloured rods in the warrior box. That would win. Oh and swapping WBB for FNP.
> 
> 
> I have heard that they will have green, red, blue and yellow in the new boxs.


----------

